# Path to citizenship



## Bajaceresa (Aug 17, 2012)

I recently received my fourth refrendo on my inmigrante card and with this status, expected to be eligible to apply for citizenship, however immigration has informed me that I have another year to go. First I must apply for immigrado status at expiration of this refrendo and only then will I be eligible to apply for citizenship. Five years ago when I had my fourth prorogga on my FM-3, the requirements for citizenship were changed and four refrendos on an FM-2 were required. So now I have that fourth refrendo and over 10 years residency I still can't apply for citizenship?


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd advise checking with SRE (Secretaría de Relaciones Exteriores, or foreign relations), since they're the ones in charge of naturalization. Also, there is no more Inmigrado status, at least not by that name. It's called Residente Permanente under the new immigration law. I received my 4th renewal of Inmigrante just before the new law went into effect, so I'm in the same boat, although I haven't made a decision yet on citizenship.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope neither of you end up like this ........

Cuernavaca story 
------------------------- 

Dear community, 
just to share my latest experience to you. I went to the inmigration office today to extend my FM2 which is to be expired and learnt that I have to start again with the whole process of temporal resident (4 years) and after this time I will be able to get back my permanent residency. Nonsence?! Does anybody have a similar experience and know how to get the original permanent status without this stupid process again? I appreciate your suggestions. Stefanie


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

sparks said:


> I hope neither of you end up like this ........


I hope not, too! Meanwhile, someone in Puerto Vallarta on his fourth year of *No Inmigrante* was allowed to apply for Permanente, as reported on MexConnect. Go figure.


----------

